# My life with IBS at 23



## sunshine1988 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all,First off I just want to say I think it's great thee is a place like this for all IBS sufferers to turn to in times of need. It's a comfort knowing you're not alone in going through what you are experiencing. I think whenever you mention 'IBS' to somebody it's always dismissed or laughed off as some sort of minor problem. "Oh so you need to go to the loo a bit more than others, there's people worse off". What people who don't experience this or don't know anyone close who has experienced this don't realise, is that this condition can completely overhaul your life and turn it upside down to the point everything revolves around it.About 6 months ago I found myself starting to go to the loo a bit more often than usual. I had actually been going reularly prior to that however since November it had increased to soon after each meal. (I probably put this down to the fact I used to abuse laxatives here and there and partly blame myself as this may have been a causal factor for my later problems). So around 6 months ago I came back from a weekend away and found myself using the loo in an erratic manner. I wasn't regular, what was coming out of me wasn't normal and I just felt bloated all the time. This coincided with me starting a new relationship and having a rough patch with a close friend which effected me immensely. I didn't take much notice of it until one day I was waiting in my partner's car for him to come out of a meeting and felt hot, bothered, naseaous and my stomach started cramping like I needed to go to the loo really badly. I was trying with all my might to keep it in and when he came out finally I shouted at him to drive me to the nearest toilet! Afterwards, the feeling came on about an hour later. I couldn't understand why this was happening as my lunch had been pretty healthy (yoghurt, fruit etc).My partner, bless him has been amazing throughout the whole process. I'm so surprised seeing as I thought he would have run off at the beginning! But since that day I used to get anxiety and panic about why my stomach was so out of control. I couldn't do long journeys more than an hour, constantly being frightened about whether I would need the loo. I felt I couldn't do anything with him. Obviously the anxiety from my personal life wasn't helping. I think the fact that I used to worry about getting an IBS attack would make it worse, and I actually would get one. I remember one specific time I was on the train to work and felt like I was going to collapse and have a panic attack amongst the people who were squashed alongside me. I had to get off before my stop and run to the nearest toilet to calm myself down. I was getting more and more depressed, thinking how I wouldn't be able to do what a normal 23-year old is able to like going out with friends, going to places to eat, enjoying celebrations...even a simple thing like a date with my other half. There wasn't one time where we didn't have a car journey and I didn't need to shout for the toilet. I tried cutting out certain foods, keeping a food diary, seeing a doctor. All were uselss. The doctor shrugged it off as a minor problem and prescribed me something for the cramps but it just made me worse. I tried buying peppermint capsules which didn't help at all. I decided to self help and Google remedies and came across all sorts of forums and IBS remedies and reliefs. I was willing to try anything as I know I didn't want to rely on medicines which would eventually stop working. I tried charcoal, aloe vera, and acidophilus. I had to try 4 different brands until I finally found one that worked. Probiotics have helped me a lot as i take capsules which have no less than 10 billion strands in them (be careful to start out with a lower dosage and build...I made that mistake. And I had the 'die-out' effect of the bad bacteria for a month causing bad gas and bloating). I wouldn't say I'm totally cured but my stomach is 80% normal now. I've tried to start Yoga too, which I believed helped with my psychical and mental state of mind...remember to exercise!! A lot of my problem was mental and psychological, so as soon as my personal problems subsided it was easier to deal with the IBS. However I still look back and think I used to have some low points...Just feeling you will never be able to have a normal life is just the most horrible feeling in the world. People do take their good health and ability to do things for granted. I am very thankful I have gotten somewhat better but I wish there was something more I could do to help all those who were or are in my position. You have your whole lives ahead of you so remember to keep your cin up and don't try and let it take over.


----------



## ChrissyB226 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, this is a very reassuring post that people can get better. I know there is no cure for IBS but knowing something out there can help the symptoms is great. I wrote my story under "my battle with IBS" in case you're interested to hear what I've gone through. It's true that it's a good thing knowing we're not alone.


----------



## Emily! (Oct 10, 2012)

sunshine1988 said:


> Hi all,First off I just want to say I think it's great thee is a place like this for all IBS sufferers to turn to in times of need. It's a comfort knowing you're not alone in going through what you are experiencing. I think whenever you mention 'IBS' to somebody it's always dismissed or laughed off as some sort of minor problem. "Oh so you need to go to the loo a bit more than others, there's people worse off". What people who don't experience this or don't know anyone close who has experienced this don't realise, is that this condition can completely overhaul your life and turn it upside down to the point everything revolves around it.About 6 months ago I found myself starting to go to the loo a bit more often than usual. I had actually been going reularly prior to that however since November it had increased to soon after each meal. (I probably put this down to the fact I used to abuse laxatives here and there and partly blame myself as this may have been a causal factor for my later problems). So around 6 months ago I came back from a weekend away and found myself using the loo in an erratic manner. I wasn't regular, what was coming out of me wasn't normal and I just felt bloated all the time. This coincided with me starting a new relationship and having a rough patch with a close friend which effected me immensely. I didn't take much notice of it until one day I was waiting in my partner's car for him to come out of a meeting and felt hot, bothered, naseaous and my stomach started cramping like I needed to go to the loo really badly. I was trying with all my might to keep it in and when he came out finally I shouted at him to drive me to the nearest toilet! Afterwards, the feeling came on about an hour later. I couldn't understand why this was happening as my lunch had been pretty healthy (yoghurt, fruit etc).My partner, bless him has been amazing throughout the whole process. I'm so surprised seeing as I thought he would have run off at the beginning! But since that day I used to get anxiety and panic about why my stomach was so out of control. I couldn't do long journeys more than an hour, constantly being frightened about whether I would need the loo. I felt I couldn't do anything with him. Obviously the anxiety from my personal life wasn't helping. I think the fact that I used to worry about getting an IBS attack would make it worse, and I actually would get one. I remember one specific time I was on the train to work and felt like I was going to collapse and have a panic attack amongst the people who were squashed alongside me. I had to get off before my stop and run to the nearest toilet to calm myself down. I was getting more and more depressed, thinking how I wouldn't be able to do what a normal 23-year old is able to like going out with friends, going to places to eat, enjoying celebrations...even a simple thing like a date with my other half. There wasn't one time where we didn't have a car journey and I didn't need to shout for the toilet. I tried cutting out certain foods, keeping a food diary, seeing a doctor. All were uselss. The doctor shrugged it off as a minor problem and prescribed me something for the cramps but it just made me worse. I tried buying peppermint capsules which didn't help at all. I decided to self help and Google remedies and came across all sorts of forums and IBS remedies and reliefs. I was willing to try anything as I know I didn't want to rely on medicines which would eventually stop working. I tried charcoal, aloe vera, and acidophilus. I had to try 4 different brands until I finally found one that worked. Probiotics have helped me a lot as i take capsules which have no less than 10 billion strands in them (be careful to start out with a lower dosage and build...I made that mistake. And I had the 'die-out' effect of the bad bacteria for a month causing bad gas and bloating). I wouldn't say I'm totally cured but my stomach is 80% normal now. I've tried to start Yoga too, which I believed helped with my psychical and mental state of mind...remember to exercise!! A lot of my problem was mental and psychological, so as soon as my personal problems subsided it was easier to deal with the IBS. However I still look back and think I used to have some low points...Just feeling you will never be able to have a normal life is just the most horrible feeling in the world. People do take their good health and ability to do things for granted. I am very thankful I have gotten somewhat better but I wish there was something more I could do to help all those who were or are in my position. You have your whole lives ahead of you so remember to keep your cin up and don't try and let it take over.


----------



## njay023 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you This is reassuring. And I'm hoping I will get over it. One day at a time.


----------

